# How much should I cook off ahead and how much on site



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

This is my first wedding and I want to keep the quality as good as possible. I would love to be able to not have food sitting in the Cambro hotbox for very long but that does not seem possible. Maybe someone has some tips. The ceremony is at 3 PM to 315 cocktail hour starts at 3:30 dinner starts at 515. My kitchen is an hour away and I don't want to pull up during the ceremony so I would have to get there around 2:00 I think , right? So I would have to have the food cooked and in the hotbox at by 1:00 ?? It's at a house with a single oven. The apps are mini Wellington and risotto croquettes. Dinner is 4 sides- coconut rice, roasted root vegetables, butternut squash hash, and roasted purple potatoes , mole braised chicken and espresso rubbed sirloin. I would love to have a way to avoid having food sitting for 4 hours. The sirloin I think I will slice and keep cold and pour hot sauce on it at service time and the chicken will hold well in the hot box. I might try to fire off the apps at the house. 50 people. Any suggestions??


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Passed or buffet?

Just 2 apps?

We serve about that many at our holiday do.

You are ok with the chicken, rest your beef until stone cold before slicing then keep cold until sliding off into very warm jus (any hotter and it will overcook) about 10 min before service....grab a portion with tongs...dry on a towel... then onto the (warm) plate then sauce.

Everything else (sans rice and hash) just need a quick trip thru some dry heat to recrisp the texture.... so it is just a matter of fitting 100-150 pieces in that oven (apps) then starting on the dinner sides.

Talk to the host/hostess re arrival time....

They will be receiving guests at one entry.

Ask for another entry point and promise to be unobtrusive (which goes without saying anyway, ya know?).

As long as you don't rattle dishes and talk loud everything will be fine.

mimi


----------



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you. So your suggesting I bring everything cold and heat it all up in their oven? Could probably work. Everything will be outside and I will have the house with my staff. It's a buffet by the way. Thank you flip flop


----------



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry. Passed apps but dinner buffet


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you been to the house yet?

If not make an appt with the host and walk the venue with them.

This will give you a chance to make better plans (hopefully you will at least have the kitchen to yourself).

IMO the ideal situation would have the buffet tables sheltered from all the fun.

Ideal situation would have you in a tent while everything else is going on in a separate area (inside home or a segregated area of garden).

How much staff will you have?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Cheftd said:


> Thank you. So your suggesting I bring everything cold and heat it all up in their oven? Could probably work. Everything will be outside and I will have the house with my staff. It's a buffet by the way. Thank you flip flop


oops.

Sorry I missed this.

1. crisp up the apps and 2. bring everything to serving temp during the cocktail party.

The beef (and dinner rolls) would be the last thing I would do unless they want it well done.

50 ppl is not a huge amt of food (to me) so it is an ideal size to get your feet wet.

mimi


----------



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

I will be in the house in the kitchen. The buffet and the ceremony will be outside. I will have 2 servers that I will have set up and someone to help me in the kitchen.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Walk everything thru with the host just so there will be no surprises.

Have fun...I love weddings.

mimi


----------



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you for the tips.


----------



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

Any suggestions on how much of each choice I should make? Was gonna do 100 ea of both apps, bout 8oz per person for meat and I kinda stump on the sides. ??


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

That is something you and your client figure out before the contract is signed.

How did you quote your services without food cost?

mimi


----------



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm not really worried about cost that much on this. I just gave them what they wanted just so I can do a couple weddings to get an idea of what to expect. I just want to make sure I have enough food of coarse for 50 people. I also I'm trying not to make too much because I'm not charging them much.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Google is your friend.

Lots of wedding/event support sites.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@Lagom answered the portion question back in another one of your threads.....

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/85638/how-much-should-i-cook#post_503793

Dude start writing stuff down.

mimi


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If you have 2 servers and one in the kitchen, why not station the beef and chix. on the buffet. To slice sirloin and serve precut chix is a drop kick for 50. Your kitchen person can run for the buffet. I think it's real important to introduce yourself to the guests if you're trying to build business in the area.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

panini said:


> If you have 2 servers and one in the kitchen, why not station the beef and chix. on the buffet. To slice sirloin and serve precut chix is a drop kick for 50. Your kitchen person can run for the buffet. I think it's real important to introduce yourself to the guests if you're trying to build business in the area.


Now why didn't I think of that????

We just had a whole thread on this.

Good catch pan.

mimi


----------



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

do you think that's accurate 4 pounds of food per person sounded like a lot to me ?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Wrong thread


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Redundant wrong thread.......
Darn IPad has mind of its own.

mimi


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Meems its up to you to be the MORE powerful mind of 
the two. Practice makes perfect.

50 people...though it IS at dinner hour, if youve calculated about
4lbs per person...i agree that seems a little excessive. But you
cant slash it too much, as you have to allow for higher consumption
on the more popular items. Like the wellington-bites, for instance.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Redundant wrong thread.......
> Darn IPad has mind of its own.
> 
> mimi





Meezenplaz said:


> Meems its up to you to be the MORE powerful mind of
> the two. Practice makes perfect.
> 
> 50 people...though it IS at dinner hour, if youve calculated about
> ...


Seems somehow an upgrade occurred without my permission.....

I have sent it to time out PLUS restricted it from all contact with other electronics....

memers


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree sounds a bit much (unless he is counting all foodstuffs plus dessert plus factoring in the greedy serve yourself cattle call at the buffet factor '-)

If not maybe he will swoop down and explain.

You have to admit he is doing something right as he is a super successful Swedish entrepreneur ...not many pies he doesn't have a finger in so I tend to trust his advice.

mimi

Then again sometimes our electronics have a mind of their own ........ /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I cant believe you put your ipad on restriction. 
Youre such a disciplinarian!


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Please permit me to swoop[emoji]128512[/emoji]

Couple points I my old mind forgot to mention in how I calculate my 48 is that 10oz are the beverage and 2 oz is what the patron wastes. 36 oz are in food stuff. It does include condiments of 1oz.

My wife always reminds me that people cant actully see what I thinking and I need to be more articulste. Hope that claifies it a bit. [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Lagom said:


> Please permit me to swoop[emoji]128512[/emoji]
> 
> Couple points I my old mind forgot to mention in how I calculate my 48 is that 10oz are the beverage and 2 oz is what the patron wastes. 36 oz are in food stuff. It does include condiments of 1oz.
> 
> My wife always reminds me that people cant actully see what I thinking and I need to be more articulste. Hope that claifies it a bit. [emoji]128526[/emoji]


Perfectly in my mind.......

Not one word from you meeze /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif.

mimi


----------



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you for all the advise. The wedding was a huge hit.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Cheftd said:


> Thank you for all the advise. The wedding was a huge hit.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------

